# CloudWerks RDA by CloudWerks



## DoubleD (19/10/15)

*CloudWerks RDA*
*




*
"CloudWerks has really created something unique with this single post atty. Unlike the traditional 3 post or 2 post design, this single post allows for a broad range of coil building possibilities. Crafted from 304 Stainless Steel, this 3 piece RDA is solid. With the top cap acting as your air flow control, a simple twist can either close off your air holes or open them to a massive 2.65mm x 9.65mm. A Peek Insulator has been installed so you can feel safe building coils to the lowest of resistances and the 5mm juice well will keep you from having to drip over and over. Available in Silver and Black."

*Features:*
- 304 Stainless Steel
- No negative posts
- PEEK insulator
- 5ml drip well
- Adjustable airflow

$45
http://www.vaporshark.com/cloudwerks-rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------

